
Show HN: TLD.ninja – Simple top-level domain checker (weekend project) - jurajmasar
https://tld.ninja
======
veronikakolejak
"Most domain verifiers check the existence of DNS records and parse WHOIS
lookup data. Unfortunately, this approach often leads to false positives since
many new top-level domain registries don’t return WHOIS records reliably.

In contrast, we talk directly to domain registrars via APIs. This takes a few
moments, but the results we get are significantly more accurate."

Nice work.

------
greyhound40
Any plan for supporting hyphenated domain names?

~~~
jurajmasar
Thanks for a great suggestion! I've just added that - it should work now.
Thanks again!

